# RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary Edition core clock rate is buggy



## DedEmbryonicCe11 (Jul 17, 2019)

The main screen of GPU-Z has blank clock speeds and the sensors tabs shows ridiculously low idle clock speeds (6-22 Mhz??)


http://imgur.com/1wMSF9u

Yet in the reviews I see online examples where the clock speed is displayed properly with the same 2.22.0 GPU-Z and vanilla 5700/XT cards.  Anything you need to bugfix this?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2019)

DedEmbryonicCe11 said:


> the sensors tabs shows ridiculously low idle clock speeds (6-22 Mhz??)


these are accurate, the card really clocks down that much



DedEmbryonicCe11 said:


> The main screen of GPU-Z has blank clock speeds


i haven't found a way to read the clocks that amd claims in their spec sheets, instead of showing "800", which i can read, i decided to show 0 until a fix is found


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe11 (Jul 17, 2019)

Weird I've even seen it adjust the clock in single Mhz increments like 18->19 Mhz and then fluctuate around.  At that point can you measure power savings versus locking it at 25/30 MHz and calling it a day?

Do you know what software reliably reads the core clock so far?  I can get a single data point at the end of a 3DMark run but other than that all I know is the boost clock I'm targeting in Wattman.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2019)

DedEmbryonicCe11 said:


> I've even seen it adjust the clock in single Mhz increments like 18->19 Mhz


It seems the clock and voltage values are averaged over a short time period, so you'll see it drift around from time to time. nothing gpu-z has control over



DedEmbryonicCe11 said:


> Do you know what software reliably reads the core clock so far?


there is none


----------



## delshay (Jul 17, 2019)

You should be able to see core clock in Wattman, or does it also have bugs.


----------



## jtr1p (Sep 11, 2019)

http://imgur.com/kCMFtg4


Im also getting the same issues my GPU CLOCK ranges anywhere from 6mhz - 4000mhz i have no idea whats going on, isnt it supposed to be at a stable clock speed?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2019)

jtr1p said:


> isnt it supposed to be at a stable clock speed?


the card will dynamically switch speed depending on the situation. down to 6 mhz is correct. 4000 mhz doesn't look right though. what does gpu-z show?


----------



## jtr1p (Sep 11, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> the card will dynamically switch speed depending on the situation. down to 6 mhz is correct. 4000 mhz doesn't look right though. what does gpu-z show?


Today it peaked at 1996mhz, on Wattman the other day it was 4006 mhz (peak) - but the speeds literally jump up and down every second anywhere in the 6-4kmhz range.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2019)

during gaming?

you should see clocks between 1600 and 2000 or so. below 1600 only when idle or watching video


----------



## BoMbY (Sep 17, 2019)

In the CIMManifest.xml file, from the Radeon drivers, is a full list of codenames from AMD btw. I don't think they are fully implemented in GPU-Z yet. For Navi:


IndexDEV_IDSS_IDVEN_IDSS_VEN_IDEngNameProNameREV_ID9950x731F0x19030x10020x1028Navi10 XTAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT0xC19960x731F0x19040x10020x1028Navi10 XLAMD Radeon RX 57000xC49970x731F*0x1002*Navi10 XTXAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary0xC09980x731F*0x1002*Navi10 XTAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT0xC19990x731F*0x1002*Navi10 XLAMD Radeon RX 57000xC4


----------

